# Rust colored droplets on egg in bator



## joleen0313 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone know what this could mean? It looks as though one of the white eggs have rust colored droplets on them.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No idea, can you take a pic?


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

It may be that the blood is seeping through the shell and causing blotches on the outside of the shell. Just a guess! Pictures would help!


----------



## joleen0313 (Mar 6, 2013)

I noticed some o the others are starting to bubble on the shell. But it's these two that have the "rust" color.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

In my opinion it looks like they are rotten. I would fill something with 100 degree water and do a float test. Put the egg in the warm water deep enough to cover the egg good, if it sinks its no good, if it floats then put it back in the incubator.

Here is a link to a blog that explains floating. 
http://avianaquamiser.com/posts/Float_test_of_egg_viability/


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like you have a rotten one


----------



## joleen0313 (Mar 6, 2013)

I jst seattled them in in lock down. We are at day 18. Is it still ok ya think to do that? And if they are rotten will it harm anything if I jst leave them? They don't smell at all.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

joleen0313 said:


> I jst seattled them in in lock down. We are at day 18. Is it still ok ya think to do that? And if they are rotten will it harm anything if I jst leave them? They don't smell at all.


I have never had any bad experiences with rotten eggs except for them not hatching. I have heard stories of exploding eggs but I have never had anything come close to that! I believe you should be fine!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

joleen0313 said:


> I jst seattled them in in lock down. We are at day 18. Is it still ok ya think to do that? And if they are rotten will it harm anything if I jst leave them? They don't smell at all.


If you just put them into lock, down then just leave them. I doubt they'll do anything except maybe ooze some more. Its weird they dont smell. Maybe their not rotten , who knows I guess it will be a surprise if something hatches  Good luck !


----------

